# Is there anything you won’t eat ?



## Wren (Oct 28, 2019)

Any item of food you’ve never even tried but just know you would not like it ?

With me it’s Marmalade, although I love oranges, marmalade has never appealed to me and another is Oysters, ugh I just couldn’t have one of them slithering down my throat !


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 28, 2019)

Wren said:


> another is Oysters, ugh I just couldn’t have one of them slithering down my throat !


Ditto..never had them, never will...Same with sushi..


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 28, 2019)

Organs
Just thinking about the liver's main function pretty much sez it all for me

Oh, and fingers and toes, and knuckles....and faces
...and poopers

Dad would always dissuade me from reaching for a chikin leg (his favorite)
_'Oh, so you like the pooper?' _

Nice try, Dad...if that is yer real name


----------



## IrisSenior (Oct 28, 2019)

I would need to be starving to try a fried grasshopper.

Gary O' "Dad would always dissuade me from reaching for a chikin leg (his favorite)
_'Oh, so you like the pooper?' _" I don't get it? Are 'chicken legs' close to a "pooper". Huh?


----------



## Ferocious (Oct 28, 2019)

I'd have to live on bread or starve if I lived in France, all those frogs and snails......urgh, I can't and wouldn't eat welks either.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2019)

Sardines   and Pilchards!!
Kippers
Oysters (although I love shellfish)
Tripe
Spam !


----------



## Lakeland living (Oct 28, 2019)

A one week escape and evasion course with a small knife only cured me of being picky when your real hungry. 
The only thing I did not eat, chicken lips....


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 28, 2019)

IrisSenior said:


> Gary O' "Dad would always dissuade me from reaching for a chikin leg (his favorite)
> _'Oh, so you like the pooper?' _" I don't get it? Are 'chicken legs' close to a "pooper". Huh?


He knew I didn't eat poopers
Tried to get me to think the leg (his favorite) was the pooper


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2019)

Lakeland living said:


> A one week escape and evasion course with a small knife only cured me of being picky when your real hungry.
> The only thing I did not eat, chicken lips....


 OMG  that's not even a thing here... nor are chicken feet


----------



## Wren (Oct 28, 2019)

Now you all come  to mention it,  there's more than marmalade and oysters I wouldn't eat  !


----------



## Sunny (Oct 28, 2019)

Do chickens even _have _lips? Or is that a euphamism for something else?


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 28, 2019)

Liver is something I would never eat. My Husband loves it so when I cook it for him I sit near a window so I won't even smell it !


----------



## norman (Oct 28, 2019)

chitterlings...tripe....pig ears....chickens feet...Love beef liver, Sweetie won't eat  liver, but  for me she cooks loads of onions, a sprinkle of flour slow cooks liver for a hour or so, onions become caramelized, I LOVE IT.


----------



## jujube (Oct 28, 2019)

Blueberries.  That's about the only thing I detest......unless you get into some of the exotic ethnic things like monkey brains and dog meat and the like.  I'd have to draw the line at monkey brains and dog meat. 

Otherwise, it's set the plate down and get your hands out of the way or you'll be missing a finger or two.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 28, 2019)

I've never been able to eat Turnips...to me, they smell like Kerosene.  Also, I would Never eat any raw fish/seafood/sushi, given the pollutants in most of our waterways/oceans.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 28, 2019)

For me, it's mostly about texture.

The milk toast that I remember from my childhood would be at the top of the list.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 28, 2019)

When we were in the health food manufacturing business, we kept getting samples of  high protein "cricket flour and other cricket "treats".  Double yuck!


----------



## norman (Oct 28, 2019)

We are so lucky living in a country that has plenty of food, my brother spent some time in South America a  years ago and he said children would wait for them to throw their left overs (basic considered garbage) out from the camp and they would fight over it.


----------



## Llynn (Oct 28, 2019)

Organs from most any critter are on my no thank you list.


----------



## norman (Oct 28, 2019)

Liberty said:


> When we were in the health food manufacturing business, we kept getting samples of  high protein "cricket flour and other cricket "treats".  Double yuck!


 *CRICKET Flour is probably cleaner that any flour from grocery shelves.  FDA allows for every 1/4 cup of cornmeal....one or more fragments of rat dung (poop), two or more rat hairs,one or more whole insects,  *Here in the midwest during  crop harvest there is so much that grain companies *store thousands of bushels of grain on cement slabs with no covering outside exposed to all rodent, bird dung(poop) or what ever.   * If they *FDA *did not allow this all of the grain would be considered not fit for human consumption.  And that's no shit, folks.


----------



## charry (Oct 28, 2019)

snotty eggs.......yuk.....i like hard boiled eggs though !


----------



## Liberty (Oct 28, 2019)

norman said:


> *CRICKET Flour is probably cleaner that any flour from grocery shelves.  FDA allows for every 1/4 cup of cornmeal....one or more fragments of rat dung (poop), two or more rat hairs,one or more whole insects,  *Here in the midwest during  crop harvest there is so much that grain companies *store thousands of bushels of grain on cement slabs with no covering outside exposed to all rodent, bird dung(poop) or what ever.   * If they *FDA *did not allow this all of the grain would be considered not fit for human consumption.  And that's no shit, folks.


Yes, remember when we going to sell to Trader Joes and a customer called us up and told us please don't as they let the grains sit in the open warehouse with the rain blowing in on them.

Those bug allocations in the Heinz Ketchup probably adds protein though...even if they can't put it on the nutritional panel...lol.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 28, 2019)

norman said:


> We are so lucky living in a country that has plenty of food, my brother spent some time in South America a  years ago and he said children would wait for them to throw their left overs (basic considered garbage) out from the camp and they would fight over it.


Right norman...we have no idea how very lucky we are, do we?!


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 28, 2019)

In my wife's family, brains and eggs were a treat.  I could never knowingly eat brains.  If they are actually in wieners, I don't want to know about it.

Don


----------



## Keesha (Oct 28, 2019)

Just about any types of slimy food . 
I’m not a fan of slimy.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 28, 2019)

Grampa Don said:


> In my wife's family, brains and eggs were a treat.  I could never knowingly eat brains.  If they are actually in wieners, I don't want to know about it.
> 
> Don



Ewww........


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 28, 2019)

Beets and brussel sprouts, canned meat and refrigerated meat at stores like meat loaf or pulled pork in containers that are not frozen.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 28, 2019)

Ferocious said:


> I'd have to live on bread or starve if I lived in France, all those frogs and snails......urgh, I can't and wouldn't eat welks either.


I've had some very nice meals in France - they do eat things other than frogs and snails !
I've also eaten quite a few whelks too, though they're not exactly my favourite.
I'm probably the only person who doesn't like pizza and I wouldn't rush to eat tofu either.


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 28, 2019)

I can't handle the smell of cantaloupe.  My Mom told me that I loved it as a baby.

Don


----------



## Ferocious (Oct 28, 2019)

Wren said:


> Any item of food you’ve never even tried but just know you would not like it ?
> 
> With me it’s Marmalade, although I love oranges, marmalade has never appealed to me and another is Oysters, ugh I just couldn’t have one of them slithering down my throat !


I agree about the oysters, Wrennie, but I do like me marmalade.


----------



## win231 (Oct 28, 2019)

I don't know why, but for some strange reason, I was thinking about those passengers on that plane that crashed in the Andes mountains......


----------



## Pepper (Oct 28, 2019)

Was that a situation like the Donner Party, win?


----------



## win231 (Oct 28, 2019)

I won't eat Sushi or any type of meat raw.  I won't even touch it.
When I was a kid & saw how our cat went crazy for "Tender Vittles," I just had to try some.  It had no flavor.  Same with kibble - it was like eating wood.  And after our dog went crazy for raw hamburger.....same thing.  Yes, I was lucky.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 28, 2019)

*And after our dog went crazy for raw hamburger.....same thing. Yes, I was lucky*. 
Steak Tartar!


----------



## win231 (Oct 28, 2019)

Pepper said:


> *And after our dog went crazy for raw hamburger.....same thing. Yes, I was lucky*.
> Steak Tartar!


From what I understand, raw steak is safer than raw or rare ground beef because the e-coli stays on the outside if the beef is not ground.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 28, 2019)

Maybe, but no thanks, I'm with you re: raw meats.


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 28, 2019)

My Mom cooked everything well done.  The first time I saw roast beef that was still pink being served at a buffet, I couldn't believe people would eat that.  Now, I enjoy a medium rare steak.

Don


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2019)

Another thing I won't eat is anything soaked in Vinegar..like
 Beetroot, pickles etc...


----------



## Catlady (Oct 28, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> Liver is something I would never eat. My Husband loves it so when I cook it for him I sit near a window so I won't even smell it !


When I was a carnivore (a looooong time ago) I used to LOVE liver, fried with onions and thrown over rice.

Even then I would not eat frogs or sushi or any of the weird foods listed here.  I've also, even now, cannot eat the pasta ''orsi'', for some reason just looking at it makes me want to puke.


----------



## win231 (Oct 28, 2019)

PVC said:


> When I was a carnivore (a looooong time ago) I used to LOVE liver, fried with onions and thrown over rice.
> 
> Even then I would not eat frogs or sushi or any of the weird foods listed here.  I've also, even now, cannot eat the pasta ''orsi'', for some reason just looking at it makes me want to puke.


When I was a kid, I ate liver - smothered in catsup.  Yeah...the interesting smell is a hint that you're eating an organ that filters toxins.....


----------



## win231 (Oct 28, 2019)

Speaking of things we won't eat:
I saw something interesting on a TV special:  (No, not the usual eating dogs & rats & horses in other countries)
In Thailand, there are places where people pay a lot of money to drink raw Cobra blood.  The blood is believed to help married couples who are having trouble conceiving.  The (asinine) reasoning is:  Cobras give birth to many young at a time, so these people believe that quality will be transferred to the married couple who want children.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 28, 2019)

win231 said:


> When I was a kid, I ate liver - smothered in catsup.  Yeah...the interesting smell is a hint that you're eating an organ that filters toxins.....


I didn't know that about liver back then, I do now.  

Funny thing is, my vet told me that the best kind of wet food to give my pets was organ meats.  Being a vegetarian, it's disgusting for me to handle wet pet food, but I know that the animals need it and they can't follow my diet choice.  In fact, cats will not eat anything else and they can get sick (or blind) if they don't get their meats, something about a vitamin only available in meat.


----------



## win231 (Oct 28, 2019)

PVC said:


> I didn't know that about liver back then, I do now.
> 
> Funny thing is, my vet told me that the best kind of wet food to give my pets was organ meats.  Being a vegetarian, it's disgusting for me to handle wet pet food, but I know that the animals need it and they can't follow my diet choice.  In fact, cats will not eat anything else and they can get sick (or blind) if they don't get their meats, something about a vitamin only available in meat.


Yes, cats are what's called "Obligate Carnivores" which means they'll eat nothing but meat, unlike dogs which are mostly carnivores & partly omnivores; they'll eat almost anything if they have to.  It's interesting - every living thing uses carbohydrate for energy - the digestive system in cats is set up to break down protein into carbohydrate.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 29, 2019)

I like liver and kidney, but I don't like haggis.  (vegetarians look away now - it contains the liver heart and lungs of a sheep + other ingredients and stuffed into a sheep's stomach).  I believe you can't get it in the USA because of the lungs.  You can get 'Vegetarian' ones, but they're not real haggis.

I really like 'Black Pudding' which contains pig's blood, though it's difficult to get a good traditional one.  There's only a few things that I wouldn't try, although plenty of things that I didn't enjoy.  I don't really like pumpkin or similar squashes.


----------



## Tommy (Oct 29, 2019)

Wren said:


> Any item of food you’ve never even tried but just know you would not like it ?


At some point in my life, I've tried _most_ of the foods listed in this thread (not brains or cobra blood ... yet). Some I haven't cared for and wouldn't want to eat again, but I'm usually a pretty good sport when it comes to trying something new.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 29, 2019)

Canned Pea Soup, Thick enough to plaster walls... Yuck!!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2019)

I forgot peanut butter...*yuk* *Yuk* *YUK* !!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 29, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I forgot peanut butter...*yuk* *Yuk* *YUK* !!


Totally agree, though it's  the texture rather than the taste.
Some people use smooth peanut butter to restore black plastic trim on cars.   Actually many oils work - I use Teak oil.


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 29, 2019)

ANYTHING that flies, runs, crawls, hops or swims away from me, or any creature that could once do those aforementioned escape routines.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2019)

Offal and insects.


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 29, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> I like liver and kidney, but I don't like haggis.  (vegetarians look away now - it contains the liver heart and lungs of a sheep + other ingredients and stuffed into a sheep's stomach).  I believe you can't get it in the USA because of the lungs.  You can get 'Vegetarian' ones, but they're not real haggis.



My older son loves haggis.  Every year he goes to the local Scottish festival and has two helpings.  I don't know how authentic it is.  We have an English pub in town, and he likes their steak and kidney pie.  I tried it, but it wouldn't be on my top 10 list.

Don


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 29, 2019)

Grampa Don said:


> My older son loves haggis.  Every year he goes to the local Scottish festival and has two helpings.
> Don


Does he have 'neeps' (Swede / Rutabaga)  with the haggis?  That's the traditional accompaniment.


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 29, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> Does he have 'neeps' (Swede / Rutabaga)  with the haggis?  That's the traditional accompaniment.


I don't know, but he has never mentioned that.  I'll ask him.  I don't even know what a rutabaga tastes like.

Don


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2019)

Grampa Don said:


> I don't know, but he has never mentioned that.  I'll ask him.  I don't even know what a rutabaga tastes like.
> 
> Don


Don, it tastes like turnips.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 29, 2019)

Grampa Don said:


> I don't know, but he has never mentioned that.  I'll ask him.  I don't even know what a rutabaga tastes like.


I had a co-worker that liked to make rutabaga pies.  I tasted it, it was good, but kind of too sweet for me.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Oct 29, 2019)

Never tried sushi though my kids are fans.
Lima beans,liver and venison are up there on my no thanks list.
I'm Scottish,so no doubt tripe and haggis  passed by in my life but I don't recall trying it.


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 29, 2019)

I can't handle turnips, so I guess rutabagas are out.  I grew turnips in my little garden once, but none of us would eat them.

Don


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2019)

PVC said:


> I had a co-worker that liked to make rutabaga pies.  I tasted it, it was good, but kind of too sweet for me.


She must have used too much sugar for your taste PVC, because rutabaga is bitter unless mashed with lots of butter.

I never heard of rutabaga pie; learned something new!


----------



## Catlady (Oct 29, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> She must have used too much sugar for your taste PVC, because rutabaga is bitter unless mashed with lots of butter.  I never heard of rutabaga pie; learned something new!


They obviously don't seem to be popular.  My co-worker liked rutabagas enough to grow her own.  This below is the sweet kind like she used to make.  I even just found recipes for Shepherd Pie made with rutabaga.

https://newengland.com/today/food/side-dishes/vegetables/rutabaga-pie/


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 29, 2019)

Wren said:


> Any item of food you’ve never even tried but just know you would not like it ?
> 
> With me it’s Marmalade, although I love oranges, marmalade has never appealed to me and another is Oysters, ugh I just couldn’t have one of them slithering down my throat !


Same for me @Wren and orange marmalade, ewww unless using it in a baking recipe I tried once....
add to that any organ meat and, would you believe avacados...I hate the texture and taste of it....
and any chocolate-covered insects, which an aunt and uncle ate in their travels abroad


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 29, 2019)

norman said:


> *CRICKET Flour is probably cleaner that any flour from grocery shelves.  FDA allows for every 1/4 cup of cornmeal....one or more fragments of rat dung (poop), two or more rat hairs,one or more whole insects,  *Here in the midwest during  crop harvest there is so much that grain companies *store thousands of bushels of grain on cement slabs with no covering outside exposed to all rodent, bird dung(poop) or what ever.   * If they *FDA *did not allow this all of the grain would be considered not fit for human consumption.  And that's no shit, folks.


Sounds like a recipe for a witch's brew @norman, lol....


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 30, 2019)

Green Beans!   Blah.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 30, 2019)

PVC said:


> They obviously don't seem to be popular.  My co-worker liked rutabagas enough to grow her own.  This below is the sweet kind like she used to make.  I even just found recipes for Shepherd Pie made with rutabaga.
> 
> https://newengland.com/today/food/side-dishes/vegetables/rutabaga-pie/


Thanks PVC, seems it's a substitute for pumpkin pie as it's orange? 
People that like turnips like rutabaga. It's a cross between turnip and cabbage.

Anyway, it has been traditional in New England for Thanksgiving and Christmas turkey dinners.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 30, 2019)

debbie in seattle said:


> Green Beans!   Blah.


That's my fav veggie @debbie in seattle , whether cut, long, short or the french version with some lemon juice and pepper mixed in....broccoli is my second fav...


----------



## Catlady (Oct 30, 2019)

One of the foods that I very rarely eat is beets.  My mother used to make them and I liked them but I only made them once myself.  I think I will give them a try again.   Seems that people make them only during the holidays, if at all.
https://newengland.com/today/food/side-dishes/vegetables/harvard-beets-2/


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 30, 2019)

I also like beets baked in the oven, chilled and sliced into a salad with Feta cheese.

Pickled beets (not sweet) with onion slices are good, too.


----------

